# HCG Downregulation



## Remarkable (Dec 29, 2020)

Have none of ya'll ever experience HCG downregulation (losing effectiveness over time) when using it with TRT? Have you ever tried cycling HCG with clomid? As in, do HCG for a month, and then switch to clomid for a month, to prevent the downregulation.


----------



## Jin (Dec 29, 2020)

Remarkable said:


> Have none of ya'll ever experience HCG downregulation (losing effectiveness over time) when using it with TRT? Have you ever tried cycling HCG with clomid? As in, do HCG for a month, and then switch to clomid for a month, to prevent the downregulation.



Losing its effectiveness how?
Whats the bloodwork showing?
Whats your goal?


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 29, 2020)

Nope, and I've used it with hMG for 5mos straight to have my first daughter


----------



## Remarkable (Dec 29, 2020)

I read that Leydig cells become less responsive over time to FH through HCG use, which partly accounts for the reason that HCG becomes less effective over time. I do not know if this is the case.  I haven't used HCG on a regular basis for more that 3months. If this is indeed the case, then it should be an important factor to consider for anyone thinking of going into TRT.


----------



## Remarkable (Dec 29, 2020)

Goal: looking to maintain fertility while on TRT.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 29, 2020)

Remarkable said:


> Goal: looking to maintain fertility while on TRT.



Why do you need to constantly maintain fertility on trt instead of just increasing your fertility when needed to have a child?


----------



## Remarkable (Dec 29, 2020)

Because apparently it's easier to regain full fertility if it is  mantained at a certain level via continuous HCG use, as opposed to  letting fertility deteriorate too much and then try to bring it back  when needed.
There's a vid on youtube from 'Anabolic Doc' talking  about desensitization. Not sure if breaking any rules here. The vid is  called: 'HCG - Bodybuilders to TRT - Doctor's Analysis of Side Effects, Properties, and Uses'. At timestamp 8:15


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2020)

Remarkable said:


> Because apparently it's easier to regain full fertility if it is  mantained at a certain level via continuous HCG use, as opposed to  letting fertility deteriorate too much and then try to bring it back  when needed.
> There's a vid on youtube from 'Anabolic Doc' talking  about desensitization. Not sure if breaking any rules here. The vid is  called: 'HCG - Bodybuilders to TRT - Doctor's Analysis of Side Effects, Properties, and Uses'. At timestamp 8:15



Here's the link for you...


----------



## Jin (Dec 29, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Here's the link for you...



Generally I find this guy to be full of shit. He is/was a sponsor on ology and his knowledge is either incomplete or intentionally misleading.


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> Generally I find this guy to be full of shit. He is/was a sponsor on ology and his knowledge is either incomplete or intentionally misleading.



I don't think I've ever watched anything of his. Sounds like I'm not missing much then.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 30, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Nope, and I've used it with hMG for 5mos straight to have my first daughter


2nd daughter I stayed on 1.5g/test wk and used only hmg (no hcg) to boost fertility. hMG>hCG ime 

I personally choose to increase my fertility as necessary when my wife and I agree to have a child.. aas help work as a birth control which is nice cause I don't pull out lol


----------

